# Florida Town's Department Shuts Down



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WAWS*

The Baldwin Police Department disbanded. Now, the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office is in charge.

Baldwin Police Officer Michelle Regulacion says she's hurt the city doesn't need her anymore.

Sha says, "It's been kind of gloomy, to know I'm not going to be on the street, my next shift is it for me." She says she got a knot in her stomach, when she heard the mayor and city council came to Town Hall last December and voted to disband the 17-person police department.

Chief Guy Turcotte's fought the decision, but, for now, the BPD is DOA. He said, "I hear it from the citizens out here, they want a police department."

Amber Gulley is afraid JSO can't keep drug dealers off her streets from so far away. She said "I'm worried about seeing these people walking up and down the road with my kids being out here."

The mayor is out of town this weekend but we did talk to a city councilman off-camera who says they're doing what other small cities are doing; consolidating with the county on law enforcement to save hundreds of thousands of dollars. He says it's simply fiscally responsible.

Candy Smith agrees with the councilman but for a different reason. She says Baldwin PD wasn't doing the job.

Smith says, "We've drug dealers all over the place, we have prostitutes and nothing gets done about it."

A city councilman says it was all about money, they're trying to be financially responsible.

Now it's JSO's concern, not Michelle Regulacion or what was the Baldwin Police Department.

Baldwin police Chief Guy Turcotte has filed a lawsuit protesting the change.

But for now, JSO is handling law enforcement duties in Baldwin. Sheriff John Rutherford says they're ready and able to do the job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Beware!!! Be careful as you jump on the dreams bandwagon offered by regionalization and "working relationships" offered by the High Sheriff.


----------

